# احدث نسخة ويندوز 2007



## Michael (6 فبراير 2007)

*







احدث نسخة ويندوز من ميكروسوفت محدثة بالتحديثاتو الحماية

RELEASE DATE: 01/2007
DISC(S): 1 x CD
FORMAT: .iso disk image

De******ion by ETH0
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This release includes all hotfixes and security updates until January 2007

Install Notes
~~~~~~~~~~~
1. Burn with Nero                
2. Install using the CD key in the include .nfo file

Category: Windows 
Size: 592.71 MB 


الاسطوانة وضغوطة وملف التحميل التورنت بالمرفقات

سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## rokman (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك أستاذ/ مايكل ..... مش أنت بردة ولا انا غلطان في العنوان,,,,, انا بهزر


----------



## kmmmoo (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## magdyfrancis (10 فبراير 2007)

يارب


----------



## ahmad_bar (20 فبراير 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## george hana (23 فبراير 2007)

اللة معك فكيف تكون وحيدا


----------



## mr.hima (24 فبراير 2007)

ولو فيها رزالة (طبعا فيها رزالة ) تقدر تحمل النسخة دة على موقع رفع  بس بلاش ميجا اب لود ,,,,, لو مش هتقدر .. بردة ياريت ترد عليا ,,,,, وشكرا على الويندوز


----------



## Michael (26 فبراير 2007)

حاضر هحاول بس اشك انى هقدر 


بس برضة هخاول علشان خاطرك


ولو تقدر بقى تدينى موقع يشستحمل رفع ملف حجمة 600 ميجا 


وبالمناسبة يا جيم التورنت حلو وسهل جدا

سلام ونعمة


----------

